# Deval Patrick once defended an admitted cop killer !



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

A top aide to Massachusetts governor, Deval Patrick, was arrested for having sex with a fifteen year old boy in a sauna in Florida. This should not come as a surprise that the governor of Massachusetts would hang with this type of person, after all he made his living defending and actually coming to the aide of this kind of scumbag.
From one of my previous posts on Massachusetts esteemed governor I give you this to show the type of human being that Deval Patrick is sympathetic to:
When I look into his past I see a man who is very soft on crime. I see a man who is compassionate to violent criminals. He worked under the Clinton administration, there are the Clinton's again, it's just a coincidence though, it always is with the Clinton's, as assistant attorney general.

*:up: Patrick's representation of Carl Ray Songer, who was convicted of the 1973 killing of a Florida highway patrolman. In the 1980s, while working for the NAACP Legal Defense Fund, Patrick successfully argued that Songer had been denied opportunity to present details about his background and upbringing before a jury awarded him a death sentence.*

* :up: Patrick won a stay of execution for an admitted cop killer hours before he was to be executed because the jury wasn't allowed to hear about his troubled childhood. Was this also a failure to understand and love a cop killer?*

 Then there is the case about Benjamin LaGuer. LaGuer tied up with telephone cords and beat and raped his 57 year old neighbor for over eight hours. He left her thinking she was dead. She wasn't, she identified him as the attacker having known him as her neighbor. He has maintained his innocence and said a DNA test would prove it. What role does Patrick play in this?

Patrick had petitioned the parole board in 1998 and 2000 for LaGuer's freedom and had contributed financially to the DNA testing. In his letters to the parole board Patrick characterized LaGuer as "thoughtful and eloquent."

 LaGuer is thoughtful and eloquent, wonderful. Ask his neighbor how thoughtful he is. Patrick helped pay for the DNA test, which proved LaGuer's guilt.

 Now I give you one last piece of his background and it goes back to the Clinton's again. This time we are talking about the government attacking and killing a mother while she is holding her infant baby. That's right, Ruby Ridge.

As the Justice Department's chief civil rights prosecutor, Deval Patrick made the controversial decision not to criminally prosecute an FBI sniper who shot and killed an unarmed woman as she held her infant daughter in her arms during a 1992 standoff in Ruby Ridge, Idaho.The incident, in which U.S. Marshall William F. Degan of Quincy and the wife and son of white separatist Randy Weaver were killed during an 11-day standoff, is cited by experts as the spark that started the anti-government militia movement that exploded after the standoff in Waco, Texas, less than a year later. In 1994, Patrick, the Democratic candidate for governor who was then assistant attorney general, concluded there was insufficient basis to prosecute FBI sniper Lon Horiuchi for shooting and killing 43-year-old Vicki Weaver. Horiuchi had testified that he opened fire on the woman's husband and his friend, Kevin Harris, when he thought they were about to fire on an FBI helicopter.​If that isn't enough to show you what type of man this moonbat is, I give you his words during last years speech on September 11th, a speech that was meant to remember the dead from that day:
Because among many other things, 9/11 was a failure of human understanding. It was mean and nasty and bitter attack on the United States. But it was also about the failure of human beings to understand each other, and to learn to love each other. And it seems to me that that lesson and that warning is something that we must carry with us everyday​ Yes, he basically said America failed to understand how the terrorists feel, that we need to learn to accept the terrorists and understand them better so they will leave us alone.
 So I find it perfectly reasonable that Deval Patrick knew this man, who by the way cheated on his husband when he raped this boy, knew about this man's proclivities and thought of them as a badge of honor. And judging by former Massachusetts congressman Gerry Studds, Deval Patrick is probably right:
1983 case of Rep. Gerry Studds, the former Democrat congressman of Massachusetts, when he was censured by the House for a sexual affair with a male teenage page. The Democratic Party did not pressure Studds to resign, and he served thirteen more years in liberal Massachusetts.​ Studds served thirteen more terms after kidnapping a minor, taking him to Europe, getting him drunk, and then, well you can guess the rest.
 Massachusetts voters were well aware that Deval Patrick was soft on crime, and they should have been aware that he was actually sympathetic towards criminals, and they voted for him anyway, it will come as no surprise to me to see this man back on Governor Patrick's payroll just as soon as possible.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

What is amazing is his complete arrogance of his dislike towards the police. You can't get any further to the left than this guy.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

What we should all learn from this next time our unions back the next liberal democrat that comes to town promising us all we want to hear is to get off our lazy back sides and check for ourselves what we are backing.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

In so far as any endorsments by our unions, such as they are, goes...it's a gamble. However, to be a 'playa' at the general court requires it. That said, I think we should begin endorsing third party and independant candidates that represent our views. They're not going to 'win', but the endorsements by large police associations will give voters pause, and they will give those candidates a 'second look.' This can give the alternative parties a chance to build credibility with the voters. Eventually we can shed this one-party collectivist nightmare; this situation didn't obtain overnight, so it will take time to undo it.

Too, this would remind the republicrats and demicans not to take us for granted...all it would take is for an election to be lost that should have been won, save for that third party a$$hole.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not to sound dismissive, but is anyone actually surprised? I'm certainly not. And while I know this will NOT be a popular opinion here, I think that editorial was written by someone with little knowledge of the CJ system. I also belive this article is old news; the diddler aide was arrested a while ago.

Deval was HLS grad who made it as a defense attorney. You think a Harvard educated defense attorney is going to be biding his time and paying off student loans defending drunk drivers? C'mon. It's important to keep in mind defense attoneys defend almost everyone; cop killers, child molesters, and savage rapists. Have any reasonably sucessful defense attorney run for elected office and he's going to have some cases that will make anyone cringe (imagine if Kevin Reddington ran for Governor). And if you're tasked with trying to halt an execution, as a defense attorney who likes having a career, you best be throwing everything at the wall hoping _something_ sticks so the guy doesn't get the shot--if you didn't, I'd say you border on malpractice.

If one wants to pose the argument that a defense attorney shouldn't be elected as governor, that's fine and I might even agree. What these cases _should_ show is not his compassion for the criminals he defended, but that he's was a member of flaming bleeding-heart liberal organizations that defended them. I consider that to be the legitimate criticism.

Don't get me wrong; Deval sucks and if he drove off a cliff tomorrow (on his own without his MSP detail along for the ride) no tears would stream from my eyes. But this argument has long passed. I don't think these are grounds that helped in the last election with the MA electorate (Healy got slammed for her repeated ads bringing it up), or are grouds that will help in the next election. Attack the Deval's attrocious record as governor--there's no better way to get him voted out than that.

Mihos '10.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't have anything to say. It's not a shock, he's a dope and there's the end to that story.

Well, from my perspective.


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Not to sound dismissive, but is anyone actually surprised? I'm certainly not. And while I know this will NOT be a popular opinion here, I think that editorial was written by someone with little knowledge of the CJ system. I also belive this article is old news; the diddler aide was arrested a while ago.
> 
> Deval was HLS grad who made it as a defense attorney. You think a Harvard educated defense attorney is going to be biding his time and paying off student loans defending drunk drivers? C'mon. It's important to keep in mind defense attoneys defend almost everyone; cop killers, child molesters, and savage rapists. Have any reasonably sucessful defense attorney run for elected office and he's going to have some cases that will make anyone cringe (imagine if Kevin Reddington ran for Governor). And if you're tasked with trying to halt an execution, as a defense attorney who likes having a career, you best be throwing everything at the wall hoping _something_ sticks so the guy doesn't get the shot--if you didn't, I'd say you border on malpractice.
> 
> ...


Hey , I realize that all the points in the editorial are old news, but I just thought it plays into why Deval is so anti police now, he has a history of being for the " other side" . Maybee I am being myopic, but it's still fun throwing little jabs at Deval now and then....

Also Mihos would be much worse, even than Deval , all he talked about was laying state employees off , and I think he would have come after Quinn and details as well. Healy was our only shot , and hopefully another Republican with a chance runs, and if he/she gives us the police unions a reason to get behind them, then woth our full support they might have a shot.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Figgsy142 said:


> Hey , I realize that all the points in the editorial are old news, but I just thought it plays into why Deval is so anti police now, he has a history of being for the " other side" . Maybee I am being myopic, but it's still fun throwing little jabs at Deval now and then....


I certainly agree his interaction with these scumbags probably fostered his anti-police views, but I just don't think mere fact he defended them is not a valid criticism on it's own, nor an issue brought up again the '10 election. Why? It will only help his reelection chances.

We live in Massachusetts. When in Rome, do as the Romans do. If the opposition brings this up again, it will inflame the bleeding-heart liberal base again and Patrick is a shoo-in for a second term.

While I cherish my ideals and hold them dear, that will get you nowhere in the pragmatic, Machevelian game of politics. You need liberal votes to win statewide in Massachusetts--there's no way around it. Reinvigorating this debate will take them away.

And Mihos is correct that the state government needs trimming. Just where that trimming occurs is where the issue is. And while I'd certainly hope the Republicans have a competive primary, if Mihos is the only game in town, he's got my vote.


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I certainly agree his interaction with these scumbags probably fostered his anti-police views, but I just don't think mere fact he defended them is not a valid criticism on it's own, nor an issue brought up again the '10 election. Why? It will only help his reelection chances.
> 
> We live in Massachusetts. When in Rome, do as the Romans do. If the opposition brings this up again, it will inflame the bleeding-heart liberal base again and Patrick is a shoo-in for a second term.
> 
> ...


Well lets hear what Mihos has to say about Quinn and details first , I have a feeling he is right in line with Duval on these issues, unless you heard differant.


----------

